# Portuguese vs Italian floor corker



## GaDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Which would you guys recommend? The Portuguese is about $65 and the Italian is about $140. Is the Italian worth over 2x as much money as the PortUguese and how often does one need to replace the iris? Thanks for your help


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 29, 2013)

I had the port. for about 8000 bottles and it still looks brand new and works as good as day one. I highly recommend it. This past winter I just bought the Italian corker. It stands taller and gives you more leverage to insert corks. You can also use much larger corks in it. The Italian corker is easier, sturdier and better but I can not put a value on how much more because it's not significant. I hope that sums it up.

I never use meta to sanitize them as they will easily rust. I only use alcohol for sanitizing my corker and bottling nozzle.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 29, 2013)

GaDawg, you may have opened "a can of Pandora's box worms." The debate over which is better or is the Italian worth the extra cost compared to the Portuguese has been fought on this forum a number of times. I have the Italian model and it works just fine for me. I have never tried the Portuguese model. In that you are in Georgia, you might want to check out this site: http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?ie=UTF8&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&me=A2ZVTHOL25S59I. They have the Italian job for $129.26 (see page 2) and the Portuguese model for %59.99.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 29, 2013)

I agree with Dan, I bought the Italian Corker because it is taller and I don't have to break my back leaning over, plus the handle is long, giving you much more leverage.
Rocky, nice job on staying neutral on the topic...LMAO!!!!!!!!
I've used a Portuguese corker that I bought as a gift, it was mounted to a work bench, this made it easier to use than trying to use it on the floor.
If an Italian corker is within your budget, I would get it, I see that Midwest supplies has it listed for $129.00, Austin Homebrew has it listed for $134.00 with $4.99 shipping.


----------



## Dugger (Jun 29, 2013)

The burgundy Portuguese corker is much sturdier than the red one and is sized closer to the Italian one, so if you can find it, that is what I would recommend. I have been using one for many years now. Here is a link to a description: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002P0SF2I/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 29, 2013)

I punch corks with a red version of the Portuguese floor corker. I use it up on my bench vs the floor. Works perfectly! I'm 6 feet talk, so the height is just right on my bench. Bottling is _soooo_ much easier and faster than with the hand corker. I call it "the _second_ best piece of wine making equipment I've bought"---after my beloved Allinonewinepump!


----------

